# What's this metalwork tool?



## Joe Shmoe (2 Sep 2017)

Does anyone know what this is, and what's it for?


----------



## Roxie (2 Sep 2017)

Joe

It is a hand operated shaper. My Uncle and I used one, many years ago, when we were into model engineering.

John


----------



## t8hants (2 Sep 2017)

T'is a hand operated shaping machine, a tool held in the vertical part, should advance and retreat across the work piece held between the two vice jaws, cutting as it crosses the job being shaped or reduced in size. 
Depth of cut adjusted by the small hand wheel, and operated by rowing on the long lever, now largely replaced by small milling machines.
Looks like it might have been home produced, although I have seen similar size propitiatory ones.


----------



## AES (2 Sep 2017)

Smashing things, I've always wanted one (I have no mill).

If it didn't weigh so much to send/courier to me I'd offer you a few beer tokens to take it off your hands!

But if you do want to move it on at a sensible price, I'd suggest an ad in ME & MEW mags (see link in the sticky at the top of the Metalworking Section). I have seen them advertised there from time to time but haven't seen the mags for a while so not sure if they're still to be found there, nor likelycurrent prices.

OTOH if you have no mill, & if it were me, I'd keep it.

AES


----------



## Joe Shmoe (2 Sep 2017)

Great, cheers for the heads up guys.

I also learnt that this forum has a metalwork section!


----------



## Rorschach (2 Sep 2017)

Very cool tool, would love one of these for my workshop.


----------



## -Matt- (2 Sep 2017)

If you've no use for it, would you be willing to sell?

Thanks

Matt


----------



## DTR (4 Sep 2017)

Am I the only one who can't see a photo?

I have a Cowells shaper that I believe was built from the raw castings by some apprentices. Although they have mostly been replaced by milling machines, there are still a few jobs that are easier on a shaper, for example dovetails or internal keyways. It's a lot easier / cheaper to keep the tool bit sharp too.


----------



## bugbear (4 Sep 2017)

DTR":2oswaj3z said:


> Am I the only one who can't see a photo?


I could see it last time I looked, but not now. 

The first post does say "Last edited by Joe Shmoe on Sun Sep 03, 2017 5:26 pm, edited 1 time in total."

So perhaps the picture has been removed?

BugBear


----------



## AES (4 Sep 2017)

Yup, me too DTR (saw it last time, can't now).

Perhaps it's because he edited, as bugbear suggested, or perhaps moving the whole thread (it was in general Woodworking originally, it's now in Metalworking) may have upset the pic??

Yours is a nice shaper too DTR. You suggest it's made from castings. Did/do Cowels sell casting kits (or complete shapers)? Any idea of current prices?

AES


----------



## DTR (5 Sep 2017)

AES":1r8y8dww said:


> You suggest it's made from castings. Did/do Cowels sell casting kits (or complete shapers)? Any idea of current prices?
> 
> AES



According to the brilliant Lathes website, this Cowells is now defunct and has no relation to the company trading today......

http://www.lathes.co.uk/cowell-shaper/ 

It appears that they _only_ sold casting kits. On Harold Hall's website he mentions that he built a small drilling machine from a set of Cowells castings.
There is a little brass plaque attached to my shaper stating who made it, but it's so worn it's difficult to read. I'll have to take another look at it.

edit: I just remembered that Lawrence Sparey also had a shaper; a motorised Adept no.2.


----------



## Jelly (5 Sep 2017)

AES":6ip7rt01 said:


> Yours is a nice shaper too DTR. You suggest it's made from castings. Did/do Cowels sell casting kits (or complete shapers)? Any idea of current prices?





DTR":6ip7rt01 said:


> According to the brilliant Lathes website, this Cowells is now defunct and has no relation to the company trading today......



If you're after a hand-operated shaper kit, I believe Martin Model & Pattern are the only people doing one (as well as the only supplier of Quorn T&C grinder kits).

http://www.martinmodel.com/MMPtools.html

You'll have to forgive them the website design and scroll down to see the "strong-arm Shaper".


----------



## AES (5 Sep 2017)

Thanks to you both for the info, DTR and Jelly. Bookmarked (yet ANOTER "one of these fine wet days"!!!!).

AES


----------

